# Brisbane Waters Saturday 22/3



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

Planning in heading up to Brisbane Waters for a fish tomorrow morning.

Anyone heading out?

Marty


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Dude, sorry I missed that post.

I am keen for a trip - but probably not for a couple of weeks.

Where do you usually launch from and what kind of species do you target?

I generally go off Patonga or Pearl beach - I've found a couple of pretty good spots. Always keen for a good fishing buddy. So let me know.


----------



## dom2132 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Guys, likewise, i head up there from time to time.
Ping this post when you are going? I have a mate up there who also yak fishes and is keen any weekend really.

Dom


----------

